# Apple TV 1 ne démarre plus...



## osmoseman (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau et un peu désespéré. 
Je possède une apple TV 1er génération. Il y a 2 jours j'ai voulu faire un reset avec les réglages d'usine car j'avais coché/décoché plusieurs cases et je voulais donc revenir à un truc "neuf". 
Mais depuis ce reset, l'apple TV reste bloqué sur la Pomme au début...
Donc je l'ai ouverte, débrancher/rebrancher le disque dur, retirer puis remis la carte wifi... Mais toujours rien. Elle démarre, elle fait du "bruit", mais elle reste bloqué sur la pomme.
Tous les resets avec la télécommande ne marche pas...

Si quelqu'un à une solution elle serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

Donc, tu ne peux pas la restaurer en appuyant simultanément sur les touches menu et - de la télécommande jusqu'à ce que la diode devienne jaune ?
Essaye d'aller faire un tour sur le forum de support du site Apple ; j'ai pas trop d'idées sur ce coup là...


----------



## osmoseman (11 Février 2011)

La diode clignote... Assez rapidement d'ailleurs.
j'ai l'impression qu'elle veut se lancer mais qu'elle reboote à chaque fois sans y arriver. 
Je suis perdu !


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

A se demander si des ressources n'ont pas disparues du système de ton ATV, et là c'est la grosse m...
Lis ce fil, vers le dernier tiers, à partir de la contribution de sushoki...


----------



## osmoseman (13 Février 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A se demander si des ressources n'ont pas disparues du système de ton ATV, et là c'est la grosse m...
> Lis ce fil, vers le dernier tiers, à partir de la contribution de sushoki...



Merci pour ce lien mais je n'ai pas vu quelque chose qui pouvait m'intéresser...
En plus je suis sur PC et non sur Mac (ca change peut être quelque chose). 
J'ai peur qu'il n'y ai rien à faire.
Personne n'a une solution ?!


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Février 2011)

Ben si, ce fil explique comment recréer sur un DD le système faisant tourner l'ATV. Il faut  le partitionner de façon particulière et tout ça.
C'est la seule chose qu'on peut faire soi-même si une ressource du système de l'ATV a disparu, à moins d'essayer avant de la déverrouiller avant avec un truc du genre aTVflash, au cas ou...
Sinon, c'est le SAV.


----------



## osmoseman (13 Février 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben si, ce fil explique comment recréer sur un DD le système faisant tourner l'ATV. Il faut  le partitionner de façon particulière et tout ça.
> C'est la seule chose qu'on peut faire soi-même si une ressource du système de l'ATV a disparu, à moins d'essayer avant de la déverrouiller avant avec un truc du genre aTVflash, au cas ou...
> Sinon, c'est le SAV.



Je viens de tout lire, mais c'est beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi ! 
En plus toutes les manips qu'ils font sont avec un MAC..
Est ce que tu penses que je peux la revendre à un quelqu'un qui pourrait la réparer ? Si oui, combien ca peut se revendre ?
Parce que là, mes maigres compétences en informatique sont déjà dépassées !


----------



## Laurent Fignon (14 Février 2011)

Et un petit coup de fil à l'Applecare pour voir combien couterait une réparation ? 

Parce que si vous vous êtes constitué tout un écosystème autour de iTunes, des fichiers m4v et de l'AppleTV, c'est dommage de s'en séparer sans demander un devis pour réparation éventuelle...



Laurent F


----------

